

Legendary phreaker John Draper / Captain Crunch needs our help - htilonom

Hey guys,<p>I believe a lot of people can relate to the legend, John Draper - Captain Crunch. He&#x27;s being really ill lately and has undergone multiple surgeries! His insurance is almost gone and they won&#x27;t cover the cost of post op medication, which ran out a week ago.<p>Please everyone, let&#x27;s try to help him! The campaign has been verified by John himself https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;jdcrunchman<p>About John from Wikipedia:<p>&quot;John Thomas Draper (born 1943), also known as Captain Crunch, Crunch or Crunchman (after Cap&#x27;n Crunch, the mascot of a breakfast cereal), is an American computer programmer and former phone phreak. He is a legendary figure within the computer programming world and the hacker and security community. Draper has long maintained a nomadic lifestyle;[1] as of May 2013, he resides in Las Vegas, Nevada.[2]&quot;<p>It&#x27;s not much he needs, and it would be wonderful if anyone can help!<p>BBC article: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;technology-29381279<p>Thank you! Bellow is the fundraiser:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.qikfunder.com&#x2F;crowdfund&#x2F;help-john-draper-captain-crunch
======
SEJeff
Oh man, when I lived in Los Angeles, John used to come to the monthly Santa
Monica Django meetups. He even came to a few of the Pyladies events put on by
the wonderful Daniel Greenfield and Audrey Greenfield (Roy at the time).

He was a bit surly, but great people, and an inspiration for a generation of
phreakers. I started out blue boxing with an acoustic coupler a loooooong time
ago.

Contributor++

------
KrisAndrew
Not to disrespect, but at 71 isn't he on Medicare? That and co-insurance won't
cover his medical treatments?

~~~
htilonom
Nope, his insurance is almost gone. He didn't have much employment all his
life, but he is looking for part time job now...

~~~
tptacek
From what I can tell, Medicare doesn't run out, and its benefits are not
contingent on employment history.

It doesn't sound like he's hospitalized right now. (Medicare covers 90 days of
hospitalization per benefit period, with a lifetime reserve of 60 days that
does run out.)

~~~
lutusp
> From what I can tell, Medicare doesn't run out, and its benefits are not
> contingent on employment history.

That's true AFAIK. The campaign is supposed to deal with his after-
hospitalization expenses.

------
htilonom
Guys sorry, first time poster here... Links aren't directly linked. Here:
[https://www.qikfunder.com/crowdfund/help-john-draper-
captain...](https://www.qikfunder.com/crowdfund/help-john-draper-captain-
crunch)

~~~
tehwebguy
Did you set up the campaign?

~~~
htilonom
I haven't, but John confirmed the campaign here:
[https://twitter.com/jdcrunchman/status/515163649175203841](https://twitter.com/jdcrunchman/status/515163649175203841)

------
bespoke_engnr
Thanks for the tip; donated. This guy was my heroes' hero, around the time
when I found my first copy of 2600.

------
BorisMelnik
not able to contribute at this time but I upvoted and shared to as many people
as I could. I remember reading about him 20+ years ago and being very
inspired. looks like they will make the goal, very nice.

------
zinxq
Captain Crunch - any paypal account we can send to?

~~~
htilonom
You can pay via paypal on this fundraiser. John will get the money, he
confirmed it by twitter and email.

------
zinxq
This qikfunder does not make it easy to donate.

~~~
htilonom
[https://www.qikfunder.com/paypal/?action=contrib&projID=49&f...](https://www.qikfunder.com/paypal/?action=contrib&projID=49&fundAmt=1.00)

